# Silly Question



## shadovtc (Sep 20, 2009)

Will we ever see the QSI Titan for large scale?

Rich Wright
Fort Walton Beach, FL 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, certainly, the 12th of never, for sure it will be here then!!!! LOL Regal


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

About three weeks ago I spoke with Tony of Tony's Trains, and he said it was about "six weeks out." It's been six weeks out for 60 weeks. There have been delays involving the manufacturer of the LS board, QSI industries, which as I understand it is different from the retail face, QSI solutions.

They have a market, they have customers. So why not bring the product out? I was a loyal customer, and I might be again, if it ever shows up, but I got tired of waiting and recently bought a couple ESU decoders. They're excellent overall, with some real advantages over the old QSI decoders. Not that much more expensive if you shop around. 

One annoying aspect of the QSI delay is that even when (and if) the Titan decoders come out, the sound files will mostly be the same as the old decoders. According to postings on the QSI yahoo group, the new recordings--ones that take advantage of the increased memory space and stereo capability--will be available "soon." 

I just frankly don't believe that. So even when the new decoders come out, it will be some unspecified time before sound files which can take advantage of them are available. I could be wrong about that, but that's what I read on the Yahoo group, posted by someone in a position to know.

Greg Elmassian may know more. I hope they bring them out soon, and I hope they are as good as promised. The old sound files were good, and the Titan is supposed to have a lot of additional features even without the new sound files. If it's priced right, it will find buyers and everyone will forget about this comical and annoying endless delay.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Is there even a price yet or any specs for the Large Scale version?

All I can find is this:
http://qsisolutions.com/products/q-titan.html


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The HO version has been released. That seems to be progress.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

I hear 6 months. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By izzy0855 on 28 Jan 2012 08:27 PM 
I hear 6 months. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 


Interesting--where did you hear that?


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Rick, six months from when?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It would be nice to know if that six month rumor is based in anything real. 

Meanwhile, if you are looking for an alternative DCC sound/motor controller with excellent sound and better features than the old QSI board, I highly recommend ESU's LokSound XL.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Latest word from Tony seems to be about "four more weeks"

That's a change from the usual "six to eight weeks."


----------

